# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Hormon wzrostu

## Rychu_L

Witam mam 16 lat i tylko 166 cm wzrostu.Przez pewien czas ćwiczyłem i mało jadłem i boję się ,że przez to nie urosłem .Proszę o jakąś poradę , co mogę zrobić ,żeby jeszcze urosnąć ,słyszałem o kuracji hormonem wzrostu,co o tym sądzicie ile to kosztuje itd. ?

----------

